# A nice but mismatched Colt M1911A1.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

I just acquired this nice Colt, however the slide is un-numbered so it may or may not be the original slide!

Nice Colt anyway!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Old Colt*

Mr.Holbrook you don't want that old Colt around your fine collection. Please feel free to send it to me for disposal. As the only Colt I have is a revolver and they should get along just fine. I never see any at all down this way at the guns shows and shops. Good luck with it.:smt082 :smt023


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, however I provide a nice home for old 1911s where they are safe and well cared for!!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder if they tell stories to each other when you're out of the room?


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Ah, if I could only get them to breed in captivity!!!!!:smt083


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

If you can get them to do that, I'd be happy to adopt a few. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I wonder if they tell stories to each other when you're out of the room?


With a little bit of homework they might tell you a bit of history that would never be known other wise.


----------

